# Big Oil Leak



## Revstate (Nov 20, 2012)

I bought a 1997 VW GTI VR6 with 198k miles a couple of months ago. It has been sitting idle in my garage for a month or two. I just recently looked at it, and I noticed a large puddle of oil underneath the car. I bought the car knowing that the previous owner said that the car needed new piston rings. It looks like the entire underside of the car around the oil pan has some oil on it. There also seems to be some oil that comes up through the intake and drips out from the air filter (a performance one). Do you think that this is all a piston ring issue, or could there be something else behind this? 

**I don't recall the car dripping any oil when I first had it. There only seems to be a bit of oil coming up and out of the intake system when the engine is running. It also smokes and apparently cuts out at high RPMs. The previous owner told me that he had compression tests done, and the problems had to be the piston rings. I only bought it because it was $850 and it looked nice


----------



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

Goodluck sir, do a compression check. If it is the rings it would be cheaper to replace the engine.


----------



## Revstate (Nov 20, 2012)

I actually found a loosely installed spark plug, which I think may have been the cause of this big leak (there was a lot of oil around it). 

On the air intake, past the air filter, there is a tube coming out of the big intake hose (the underside) with a two-pin sensor; it goes in the direction of the front of the car. Any idea as to what this is for?


----------

